# Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2016)

Halli hallo,

ich verwende gerne für alle möglichen Würzzwecke den "Einlege-Essig" aus Gurkengläsern.

Ich kann aber nicht so viele Einlegegurken essen :q

--> mein Einlege-Essig-Verbrauch ist höher als meine Gurkenfutterkapazität.

Insofern würde ich gerne nur den Essig selbst herstellen - idealerweise mit Senfkörnern usw. drin und mit dem typischen = leicht süßlichem Geschmack (halt so, wie der Flüssiginhalt von gekauften Gurkengläsern schmeckt).

Den Essig in Gläsern mit Senf- bzw. Schlabbergurken finde ich besonders lecker. Noch idealererweise mit leichtem Balsamico-Touch.

Wäre daher für ein entsprechendes Rezept (oder deren mehrere) dankbar, um mir da mal nen Tank voll auf Vorrat brauen zu können.

THX!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Gurkenessig kannst du doch einfach kaufen, wenn du ihn nicht selbst machen möchtest. Such einfach mal nach Gurkenessig oder Gurkenaufguß.

Den kannst du dann mit etwas Zucker justieren.

Wenn ich selbst Senfgurken einlege, mache ich den Aufguß  immer frei Schnauze.

Wasser, Essig Senfkörner, Lorbeerblatt, Zwiebelstücke aufkochen, mit Zucker Salz und Dill abschmecken. Wird nie gleich, aber immer lecker.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Vielen Dank, ich wollte das Zeug bevorzugt selbst brauen und nicht fertig kaufen - werde ich daher testen


----------



## Andal (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Und wenn du den Essig "Gurkenmeister" von Hengstenberg verwendest, gehts gleich einfacher.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Ebenfalls vielen Dank, dann probiere ich den als Basis für Testudos Rezept aus.

Das wäre dann nämlich meine nächste Frage gewesen, welche Essig-Grundlage (oben bei Testudo steht nur "Essig") man am besten für die Zusammenmix-Action verwendet.

Du Hellseher, Du


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Wir verwenden eine Essigessenz. dieser liefert die Säure ohne einen dominanten Eigengeschmack.

Ich habe es auch schon mit Weinessig gemacht um Paprika und Tomaten einzulegen, aber meistens ist es Essigessenz.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Zwischenstand: 

Habe mir heute dieses von Andal vorgeschlagene Meister-Zeux nebst ganzen Senfkörnern usw. zugelegt.

Werde dann berichten, wie das Test-Endergebnis schmeckt.


----------



## geeni (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gurkenessig (aber ohne Gurken) machen?*

Sehr lecker wird so eine Essig Tinktur wenn man im Frühling selber ein paar Kräuter anbaut.
- Dill
- Krausepetersilie
- Borretsch (gaaanz wichtig)
- Sauerampfer

Dann noch ein wenig gekaufte Pfefferkörner, Senftkörner, eine Priese Muskat ein paar Blätter vom Johannesbeer und noch ein Blatt Loorbeerblätter. Find ich sehr lecker, insbesondere auf Gestampftem Kraut mit Gurken oder als Schuss zu Sauerampfersuppe mit Rahm. 

Auf jeden Fall völlig unnötig ist es irgendein teures Essig zu kaufen, wirklich schlechtes  standart Essig würde sowieso kein großer Einzelhändler in Deutschland verkaufen und wir brauchen es sowieso nur als Basis. Bei den Balsamicos soll es allerdings schon gelegentlich Mist angeboten werden, aber bei Tafelessigs auf Weinbrandbasis kann man nicht allzu viel verkehrt machen.


----------

